# Rediffmail's New Look



## ramakanta (Jan 21, 2016)

*Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

Very very faster than Gmail, Hotmail and yahoo mail. 
but unfortunately this service only for new user 

*s14.postimg.org/jjj1vs4cd/image.jpg

*s14.postimg.org/ht00uamt9/image.jpg


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 21, 2016)

Good to know that at least Rediffmail is still alive. I had almost given up on it and was worried about the fact that it is my primary email for business oriented communications.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 22, 2016)

[MENTION=133936]ramakanta[/MENTION] 
I don't see the new look. How did you get it?


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 23, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=133936]ramakanta[/MENTION]
> I don't see the new look. How did you get it?



it is only for new register user . this screenshot belongs to my friend's email . who has recently open . 

thats the bad things . it only avail for new user .


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh. They may be rolling it out to all users gradually.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*



sling-shot said:


> Oh. They may be rolling it out to all users gradually.



no , there no such plan for rediffmail . i have already contacted Rediffmail customer service.

- - - Updated - - -

Good News , after lot of feedback they will do ..... 

*s22.postimg.org/ew0cvquh9/image.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

it was my feedback 's response..

 *s16.postimg.org/4k0mg41ld/image.jpg


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

[MENTION=133936]ramakanta[/MENTION]

Thank you brother. I cannot believe they took the brain dead decision of limiting enhancements to new users only. Are there any new users at all?

Making existing users happy might get them a few recommendations.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Whoa. Haven't login to Rediff mail in ages!

Will do now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2016)

Probably too late. Anyone remembers rediffbol ?


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 25, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Probably too late. Anyone remembers rediffbol ?


 

rediffbol  !!!
i was used last time @ 2006


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

They actually had good user base but squandered it all away by not updating and trying to do a second rate imitation of Google. I still have an active email account there and worried about what will happen if it shuts down.


----------



## satinder (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

Before shutting down it will be sold like sify case.
But this company has its own market. Paid users care also there.
I still use it as it has own value for me.


They have changed my 3-5 year old account to new one.
Big data + Older accounts may be changed later to new update.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

I guess I should get a paid account to support them if they roll out the new features.


----------



## satinder (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

Ask them about pro account what they can offer you.
Without asking they will not know what are needs of today's customers / users.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 27, 2016)

my Rediffmail account completed 10yrs
Hotmail and yahoo 8yrs
gmail 5 yrs

but Rediffmail is very fast as compare to others.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow. People still use Rediff? Last time I remember using it was around 2005.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 27, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wow. People still use Reddit? Last time I remember using it was around 2005.


Stop smoking pot. 
People still use Reddit. You're one of them. 
.
.
.
.
See what a mistype can do.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 27, 2016)

Fixed.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks to rediffmail . Finally today upgraded my rediffmail to Rediffmail FlatUI.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

I was actually surprised to get a real reply from Rediffmail team. 

I had enquired about the option to get a Pro account to get rid of advertisements and also about if they will roll out the new look to me. 

They suggested I use ad block software to get rid of advertising  

They also said that it is being rolled out in phases to all.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*



sling-shot said:


> I was actually surprised to get a real reply from Rediffmail team.
> 
> I had enquired about the option to get a Pro account to get rid of advertisements and also about if they will roll out the new look to me.
> 
> ...



Have your  rolled out to new Look???


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

Mine is still on old look. 

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## satinder (May 17, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

Now they have changed old accounts also into new look.
It means rediffmail is in new avatar now !


----------



## sling-shot (May 17, 2016)

*Re: Rediffmail's New Look (Rediffmail FlatUI)*

I have to check mine.


----------



## sling-shot (May 22, 2016)

Still on old setup for me.


----------



## satinder (May 23, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Still on old setup for me.


I have one email account with heavy files in it for more than a decade. It got new version recently. Hope you will also get it done some day soon.


----------



## Minion (May 23, 2016)

Rediffmail don't have pop3 for free users how is it any better.In my experience outlook is best and secure.


----------

